# Colt SAA with Italian Parts



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Say it ain't so!!!!!
I was at a large gun store looking over a beautiful new Colt Single Action with a black powder frame. The guy behind the counter who is usually very knowledgeable shocked me. He said Colt imports parts from Italy (Uberti) and assembles and finishes the pistols here. If this is true it would border on sacriledge to me. Have any of my fellow forum members ever heard of this.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

mag318 said:


> Say it ain't so!!!!!
> I was at a large gun store looking over a beautiful new Colt Single Action with a black powder frame. The guy behind the counter who is usually very knowledgeable shocked me. He said Colt imports parts from Italy (Uberti) and assembles and finishes the pistols here. If this is true it would border on sacriledge to me. Have any of my fellow forum members ever heard of this.


I have heard that of the blackpowder guns, not of the cartridge guns.

Bob Wright


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

I think your Gunstore Commando is badly mistaken. I thought I had heard them all, but I've never heard that one before.


----------

